# Brisket: Point or flat



## adrian from kc

OK, this may seem like a stupid question, but how do you tell the difference between the point and the flat of a brisket? I'm getting ready to pull an all nighter with a 10 pounder, and I would like to use the point for burnt ends. Is it the thinner part of the brisket, or the thicker end? Please help!!!

                                                 Adrian


----------



## miamirick

there are no stupid questions except your woman asking "does this make me look fat?"

here you go

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html


----------



## ellymae

Not a stupic quesiton at all. Here's a long explaniation...

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/brisketselect.html

The inportant part in all that is this...

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]The flat is just that: Sort of a flat, rectangular piece of meat that makes up the majority of the whole brisket. This is the portion that is sliced across the grain and served on a plate or in a sandwich. You've probably seen the flat in the meat case at the supermarket, separated from the point and with most fat removed, ready for braising in the oven.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]The point is a lump of meat that partially overlaps one end of the flat. It is quite fatty on its surface as well as within the meat. It also contains a lot of connective tissue between the meat fibers. It can be sliced, but its loose texture after cooking makes it a better choice for chopped brisket sandwiches or burnt ends.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]The flat and point are separated by a very thick vein of fat running between them. This fat extends over the entire surface of the flat, becoming thinner at the end opposite the point. This layer of fat is sometimes referred to as the "fat cap". Thick fat may also wrap around one edge of the brisket flat, especially near the point.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]From an anatomical perspective, the brisket flat is the "deepest" portion of meat and is attached to the rib cage, while the brisket point sits on top of the flat and is nearest the surface.[/font]

[font=Arial,Verdana,Helvetica,sans-serif]Still confused about what's the flat and what's the point? Here's an easy way to orient yourself to a whole brisket: One side of the brisket has a large area with essentially no fat on it. With the fat-free side facing down, the flat is on the bottom and the point is facing up at the high end of the brisket.[/font]


----------



## meateater

Looks like they got you covered.


----------



## adrian from kc




----------



## adrian from kc

Thanks, Rick & Elly I had my brisket in about 2 hours, when along came a wicked T-storm. If it stops raining I'm gonna try to get it back in the smoker, but for now, it's in the oven. What a BUMMER!!!

                                                                          Adrian


----------



## SmokinAl

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## africanmeat

I will wait for the Qview


----------

